

Is this the death of Bitcoin? - kang
https://www.zapchain.com/a/Um4axuvrOl

======
nvader
Unnecessarily editorializing the title leaves it open to being answered by my
good pal Betteridge:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

~~~
kang
It is not done unnecessarily; death of bitcoin is what I talk about. It does
look like a linkbait but did you read it? I'd gladly take a 'no' as an answer
to the title if you tell me why do you think so..

In fact on the opposite, your hipster comment might have deterred people from
viewing it which is something you must think about. Time lost on HN means this
is not going back up.

~~~
nvader
I did read the article. The title of the submission here on HN is a lot more
sensationalist than both the title of the article as published, and what the
content of the article bears out. To use your own phrase, it comes across as
very link-baity.

I don't have any strongly held beliefs regarding bitcoin. Given the title, I
was expecting an article that convincingly explained how this threat would
kill bitcoin. The article described a challenge to bitcoin, but did not meet
my expectations in bearing out its thesis. So, if I saved someone else that
same disappointment with my hipster comment, that was my intent.

